# Website critique please......



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm having my website created and want some feed back...... what do you think? like it? hate it? should I add or delete something...... The site creator hasn't added any real content yet (and misspelled some that he put in there for the testing phase) but I'm looking for feedback on the overall layout.... easy to navigate? How do you like the home page with the revolving pictures up top? too slow? too fast? just right? Any other ideas you add if it were your site? Any and all input is welcome.

http://www.affordableplowingservices.com/

Thanks
Mike


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

IMO, you should have waited to release the site until it was a little more finished. There is a lot of sample text that has no meaning. Its hard for me to visual the end product.

As far as the format, seems fine. I like the revolving pics showing equipment. Some basic info on the services you provide and a brief history of your company is vital to include. Correct spelling is vital to look professional. 

I know, its a work in progress. Looking foward to seeing a more finished site.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

email tested !!!!!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

While the animation with the photos is cool, it shouldn't be the focal point of the site IMO. You're selling a snow removal service, not snow removal equipment. Trim them down, put them off to the side. That way when I first go to your site I can read some of the "about us" stuff without having to scroll down.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

pohouse;1279207 said:


> IMO, you should have waited to release the site until it was a little more finished. There is a lot of sample text that has no meaning. Its hard for me to visual the end product.
> 
> As far as the format, seems fine. I like the revolving pics showing equipment. Some basic info on the services you provide and a brief history of your company is vital to include. Correct spelling is vital to look professional.
> 
> I know, its a work in progress. Looking foward to seeing a more finished site.


I thought about waiting but it would be easier to change/tweak things now rather then later...In terms of the revolving pics too big, too slow, too fast, Just fine?...thats the focal point on the first page and I want to make sure that i get it right (not bore people because it takes too long for another pic to show up)



1olddogtwo;1279209 said:


> email tested !!!!!


LOL..... I think you sent that email to The Land Down Under!.... Mines not working yet but thanks for trying!



2COR517;1279210 said:


> While the animation with the photos is cool, it shouldn't be the focal point of the site IMO. You're selling a snow removal service, not snow removal equipment. Trim them down, put them off to the side. That way when I first go to your site I can read some of the "about us" stuff without having to scroll down.


I thought about doing that but it looked like every other site I've looked at... I wanted to be different and stand out from the others..... There will be alot of good content on the opening page

Keep em coming..... don't worry I've got thick skin, so if you really don't like something let me know! Or if you really like something let me know also....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

2COR517;1279210 said:


> While the animation with the photos is cool, it shouldn't be the focal point of the site IMO. You're selling a snow removal service, not snow removal equipment. Trim them down, put them off to the side. That way when I first go to your site I can read some of the "about us" stuff without having to scroll down.


I agree. I want to see what you have for equip cause it shows me you dont just have a shovel. but on the 1st screen I want to see. who what where when why

eg 
ABC PLOWING
123-8976 
15 YEARS IN BUSINESS
FREE ESTIMATES
NO GIMMICKS SALT SAND COMMERCIAL RESIDENTAIL 
24 HOURS LOCALLY SERVICE THE TOWN OF SPRINGFIELD

The design and layout look clean. It loads quick too. have you tried it in something other then InternetExplorer? just to see?

Thumbs Up


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

as a plow guy, I like it, you have nice equipment and I like to see it. But as a customer, I want information. How long you been in business? What services do you provide? Do you do anything else but plow and salt? Can I use you in the summer for maintenance...like a one stop shop for my property? Just some things to think about. If they care about what equipment you have, they'll look through the site to see it, but I'd hit them in the face with why you're the only one in their area they should hire. But, its a nice site, and those are some sharp looking trucks.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What's all that other stuff on your site?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

JTVLandscaping;1279235 said:


> as a plow guy, I like it, you have nice equipment and I like to see it. But as a customer, I want information. How long you been in business? What services do you provide? Do you do anything else but plow and salt? Can I use you in the summer for maintenance...like a one stop shop for my property? Just some things to think about. If they care about what equipment you have, they'll look through the site to see it, but I'd hit them in the face with why you're the only one in their area they should hire. But, its a nice site, and those are some sharp looking trucks.


All that "information" will be be on the front page..... just havn't got it there yet



grandview;1279255 said:


> What's all that other stuff on your site?


Its extra stuff from the template the guy is using... its getting more and more cleaned up (erased) as we tweak this and that. By the end of next week (going on vaca this week) I should have a fully functioning site with all the content in place

For those of you that have websites.... do you link them to your companies facebook page? and how is that working for you?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Grandview..... I just looked at your site... how does your online couponing work for you? I thought about adding something like this to the site.....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Nothing to talk about. But I do keep it in the back of my mine when doing estimates,just in case.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

grandview;1279302 said:


> Nothing to talk about. But I do keep it in the back of my mine when doing estimates,just in case.


I try using them and he said I was out of his service area.....wtf.....Chicago is right across the lake


----------



## peterng (Apr 13, 2006)

Nice site I like the layout I like the pictures it shows that you are professional. I would say upgrade the logo it doesn't look as professional the rest of the site. I have the same problem with my website I did the logo and it's quite an amateur job. Let's see some testimonials. I hate to critique too much as these are all things I need to do to my website as well.
Pete


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I would not list my customers. If I was in your area, I would be going after them.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

lettuceman
thanks for the reply.... thing is they're commercial accounts.... everybody bids on everything every year....... Thats why I insist on multi year deals..... the good thing about my company is we've been around for awhile and have a good reputation in our area... even if a place of ours decides to "accept bids" , 99% they always come back to us... even if we're higher (and in some instances we've been over double what other people have bid ), they still choose us because of the quality work we do ... so i say let them bid......

btw i'm still tweaking some areas of the site so its not a completed site as of yet but thanks for the input!


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

ok guys... had sometime today to work on the site.... pohouse, how's it look now ? old dog, can you try and email me though the "contact us" section now? jtv & midtown what are your thoughts now with the content in place? I think i'm still going to tweak a few things like playing with a few picture placements...... anyone else got something to add? come on now its now like plowsite is really busy...what else do you have to do?....lol


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

OK..... Now I Agree With You


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

What do you guys think of the updated site as it stands now? I think a few of you have tried to contact me via my contact form but i never received the email... im going to have my guy fix this and would like for you to try again..... any more thoughts?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Can you bump up your visitor count to make it look better?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

grandview;1283407 said:


> Can you bump up your visitor count to make it look better?


I know he just put that thing on there but i'm sure he can tweak it......


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

Mick76
- A couple of quick things...
*breadcrumbs - nice touch - but move it up to the top of the page - only saw it at the bottom (something to think about)....breadcrumbs are nice if you have many levels to your pages - if you only have a main page and then one or two additional levels deep - breadcrumbs may be overkill

* in your navigation menu (div id: zt-mainmenu ) you list a double selection list Home/Welcome & Contact/Estimate & Area Map/Service Area & Services/Information & Clients/List - If you click on the main link or secondary link - it appears that they take you to the same URL/page - I would get rid of the second row on the nav menu - it's kinda confusing (remove Welcome/Estimates/Service Area/Information/List)

* I see that you have a ton of metadata for seo (search engine optimization) - google/bing/yahoo yourself just to see if you can find yourself/your company - Each search engine has different search algorithms

*Don't know if it's bad timing or whatever - but the response times seem to slow (from Central Ohio) - even checked you dns hosting agent (looks like pzhosting) - seems their site is slow as well - could be a maintenance window or sumthin' - traceroute just died as well - tried to isolate where the problem was - was not able to quickly find it.

* Much like some of the other guys have said, I would move the thumb gallery of the equipment to an option on the nav menu (add one or make it a sub option of something existing)

* I checked your site in Safari, Chrome, IE8 &9 and FF - all seems to be good with browser compatibility (which is tough) 

All in all - not too bad - just a few more tweaks.

Last but not least - personal preference - I like to see a company name, address and phone number at the top of the page - makes it VERY easy to spot.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

2004chevy2500hd;1283441 said:


> Mick76
> - A couple of quick things...
> *breadcrumbs - nice touch - but move it up to the top of the page - only saw it at the bottom (something to think about)....breadcrumbs are nice if you have many levels to your pages - if you only have a main page and then one or two additional levels deep - breadcrumbs may be overkill
> 
> ...


Great feedback thanks!


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

I had to set up another site because I couldn't do everythng i wanted too with the old one... mainly cosmetics.... thought on the new layout? its very similiar to the old one with the revolving pics but I've tweaked alot of things? You guys like the leather look? the contact me function is working now.... anyuone have anything else to add? good or bad?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I sent my info and waited for a call back for a snowplowing estimate ,but no called me back.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

grandview;1284319 said:


> I sent my info and waited for a call back for a snowplowing estimate ,but no called me back.


LOL... try the function now... and I'll make sure you get a great quote!


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Repo or DM one of you two looked at the site quite a few times friday.... any feedback?


----------



## dmcarpentry (Aug 30, 2008)

hey Mike


Havnt logged on for quite a while just check the site....looks great 

I might take a few ideas from you lol

hope all is well 

DM


----------

